
Show HN: Yet Another Image Compression Service (alpha) - webtechgal
http://slimntrim.tk/
======
webtechgal
As I mentioned in another thread about a week ago, I have recently been
commissioned to create a (simple, stupid) CMS.

One of the features I wanted to incorporate into the CMS is image compression.
After a good bit of code hacking and testing, I believe I have got something
good going there. That inspired me to create an independent web app/service
offering this (image compression) to users at large. My employers have given
me the go ahead to do this.

Long story short, here is the alpha (link in title).

(Hopefully, I'll have a much more polished design/UI ready over the weekend.)

For now, please test it at will and give me your feedback/suggestions.

(The thread title can be made into an acronym YAICS; not intended :-))

~~~
Someone
I don't understand why anybody would seriously use such a service. IMO, the
risk of accidentally leaking confidential information and/or breaking privacy
laws is just too high relative to the benefit of not having to host something
like it yourself.

Also: where's your privacy statement?

~~~
webtechgal
> Also: where's your privacy statement?

Looks like you failed to notice above - this, Sir, is in alpha as of now.

~~~
Someone
I saw that, but IMO, a service like this that is advertised online, as you do,
needs a privacy statement from the moment it goes live.

It doesn't have to be one that is vetted by a dozen attorneys; that's for if
the site really takes of, but how hard is it to write down whether/how often
humans looks at the images uploaded, and whether/for how long they are kept
around?

~~~
webtechgal
1\. It is a free service that no one is forcing anybody to use.

2\. I still haven't got around to writing/finishing up anything other than the
core functionality of the service.

3\. The reason I posted here is primarily to get feedback on the core
functionality.

4\. When I do get around to creating the TOS and Privacy Policy etc., what it
will essentially state is that a) no human will look at the images and b) all
images will be (automatically) deleted within 24 hours from the time they were
uploaded/processed. While it is not hard to write this down, it is not high up
on my list of priorities at this point in time.

Thanks for your feedback all the same.

